# Stupid tiger barbs.....



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

For a while it seemed the ten tiger barbs were doing OK in the 75g with the severums (one big male, one very tiny female). Then I caught one of the tigers nipping on the long fins of our male severum. :? This is made worse in that I've been fighting a mild but persistent fungal infection on the extreme ends of the male severum's fins.

It's time to separate methinks. Will 10 tiger barbs fit in a 20g tank? I'd rather not commit our spare 29g to the tiger barb's cause.

Thanks,
-Ryan


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it a 20g long? It might work. Tigers school very well so it could happen, the only thing that worries me is that there are 10 of them. I've never kept them in anything smaller than my 125g so maybe someone with experience with a smaller tank could help more. I'm kind of surprised your severums havn't taken matters into their own hands yet. I know when my tigers started to step out of line, they started to disapear!


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Tigers are pretty fiesty and are definitely fin nippers. Your small tank is probably a bit small unless it is a long tank. Might be time to exchange them for something that isn't a fin nipper! a 75 gallon tank is a good candidate for a school of rainbowfish and they won't bother your sevs.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks. guys...

It's a plain old 20 tall... I guess I'll throw the barbs in 29g if I have to.... maybe they'll go back to the fish store.

-Ryan


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Their reputation precedes them. Tigers are avid fin nippers.


----------



## onebungalowbetta (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here, stumbled onto this post by way or reasearching compatiable fish for tiger barbs, I would love to try some cichlids, 
I once kept bolivian rams and loved them.
I have a 55 gal tank that has 12 tiger barbs. I want something to go with them. 
I laughed reading the remark about the tigers coming up missing.
But I am quite fond of mine...I could take the school down to eight to create more room, but was trying to make the school large enough to bother each other as most information suggest.

I would be interested in keeping
Cory cats and/or Upside down Catfish
Pictus Cats,
South American Cichlids
Kribs,
Gouramis 
American Flag Fish,

All of these Im doing the research on have some conflicting thoughts and I'm at a loss.
But some of these are recommend as possible tank mates...
I'm waiting on lighting to come in before I seriously hunt down appropriate tank mates, 
as you can see I got a serious lighting problem, the link is to pictures I posted on another website
http://www.petfish.net/forum/index.php/ ... 604.0.html


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I do like our tiger barbs. Pretty fish, and very active. Fun to watch.

Our 10 tiger barbs are in a 75g with an algae eater, four cory cats, and two severums (one about an inch long, and one about 6" long).

The tigers are OK with everyone. Though when we fist added the cory's, the tigers chased them around incessantly for an hour it seemed (turning the lights off helped).

The important thing seems to be to have plenty of tigers, so that their aggression is focused on each other instead of other fish.

I wouldn't do tiger barbs with slower fish with dangly things like angels or gourami's... unless they're big enough to scare the you-know-what out of the tigers. We quarantined a 6" black belt cichlid with the tigers once... and I've never seen tigers school so tightly! :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## onebungalowbetta (Sep 11, 2008)

Now that I'd like to see! opcorn: 
To tell you the truth I'd done all the research and that's why i went with 12. But i might cut it down to eight to allow room for other occupants. Cories will most likely be added. . Angels I know from reading will be a target, however I read conflicting info or keeping gouramis with barbs.  Some profiles and articles suggest gouramis as likely tankmates....On the fence.
What about Cockatoo Cichlids?
Right now I'm not adding anything I've got a crazy ph problem-It registered 8.8! My tigers don't seem affected and I've got to wonder if the test was inaccurate.

Im new here, so thanks for replying to my post. Im sure to have questions as I'd really like to try some sort of south american cichlids


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

fin nippers ! ! ! the little buggers have such a hugh set of ^!*@&(# that they nip my hands when i put'em in the tank for whatever reason. :lol:


----------



## onebungalowbetta (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, I've noticed that, they tend to "eat" the freckles on my arms. 
Charles what do you keep with yours? or is it a species only tank?


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

at the moment i have a 55 gal with 2 tigers and 1 male yellow lab and 1 bristlenose pleco at the moment. i had them with a tank full of peacocks and labs but thats a heartbreaking story for another time.


----------



## onebungalowbetta (Sep 11, 2008)

I ended up getting Kribensis, they all get on well, and the tank is pretty much stocked, here's a link to pictures of the 55.
http://www.katesbettabungalow.zoomshare ... ss/pages/2


----------

